# making the move



## mozzie49 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi 
We are hoping to make the move from the uk to the disrict around Cadaval on the silver coast in the next twelve months, my query is which is the best way to move all our belongings. I have purchased a large van (large transit size) to move all personal things maybe putting a large trailer on it ,also i own a 20ft container that i would like to get over there containing tackle (all gardening and engineering tools , a couple of motor bikes). How do i go on with such as export / import .. declairing things , is there anything to declaire .
We are retired we are not needing work we just want to live and enjoy ourselves,
any advise will be apprecieted.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There are no customs restrictions on moving personal effects when moving between EU countries, apart from obvious ones like firearms.

Personally I'd entrust everything to a shipper rather than to drive a van and trailer down, it does work out cheaper when you total cost of van, trailer and travel plus your left with a van and trailer that you can't sell and only really has any value in UK.

20ft trailer, you'd need to contact a shipping agent in UK or Portugal to get a collect and delivery price, believe though you do have to list contents for customs.
Presuming you then use container for storage here your extra cost would be lifting trailer off, can you get access to delivery it and where you'd want to keep it?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You are looking at around £3,000 for an average 3 bed semi's contents from the UK to Portugal. If you are driving yourself, go to Plymouth or Portsmouth and go to either Santander or Bilbao. Brittany ferries do this service. Drive through Spain as far as you can, it saves on toll roads and then swing a right into Portugal, level with the Silver coast.


----------

